# Swans on the Fens



## littleowl (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 28, 2016)

Graceful, so nice!


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 28, 2016)

Beautiful!  The first swan I remember meeting was on the Cam at Midsummer Common.  Beautiful! but as with a hawk I once met, I had to remember that swans can be dangerous so not to just stare at him!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 28, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 29, 2016)

Nice shots.  Something very majestic about swans.


----------



## Raven (Apr 29, 2016)

Beautiful pictures littleowl, thanks for posting them.


----------

